# My Cats



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

*It's probably not all that interesting but I thought I would tell you my cats stories. Up until christmas eve we only had one cat a lovely white one named Spike and he was my baby. Anyway he went missing, we called everywhere but to no avail. I was really upset so upset that my Partner thought it would be a good Idea to get another cat for me to focus on. We called the Cats Protection Legue and arranged an appointment. In the meantime we headed to Fife Cat Rescue just for a look, I took one look at Willow and fell in love with her, she was so tiny and half her fur was missing but she was so affectionate that we took her. Her last owner had 3 cats and a dog that made Sadaam Hussain look like a wimp. She really wasn't gettin the care she needed. 

The the Cats Protection League called and said that they had a family of 3 ginger cats, no one really wanted all three and they didn't want to split them up they asked if we could just look at them and see. again one look at those faces was all it took, and now Becky and her two sons Hawkeye and Radar are living it up in the life of luxury. Like I said not that interesting but its our storey.*


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Awww, I'm glad you kept them all together. That was really nice of you!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry about Spike being missing. I was hoping that would add to your happy ending. However, the thought of this needy kitten and mother and kittens staying together is wonderful! You have made the kindest and wisest decision possible! You're a very kind and loving person. :)


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

I really wish I had Spike back too but at I have at least a whole spool of photos of him to be developed, so at least I will have those and the memories. 

There was no way we were going to split a family up they are all fun to be with, I love it at night when Radar who hides all day jumps on my bed for some attention just as I am going to sleep.


----------

